# Becoming a Sheriff



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Is the selection process for becoming a sheriff similar to that of civil service or is it done by each department when necessary? Is the academy the same?

If it differs are there any suggestions for getting on?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

RedWaterMan said:


> Is the selection process for becoming a sheriff similar to that of civil service or is it done by each department when necessary? Is the academy the same?
> 
> If it differs are there any suggestions for getting on?


Competely different. Each department sets their own hiring policies. Some offer written exams (Middlesex) while others don't. Also, the academies are shorter than the MPTC recurit classes.

Try going on the different websites for the departments. I know that Suffolk County is looking to hire right now. Checkout www.scsdma.org , there is a link right on the front page saying they are hiring.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Not to hijack the post but what is the difference between a sheriff and a CO? I was always under the impression that a sheriff would just transport the prisoners and do occasional details when local police couldnt fill in?


----------

